# Chicken Noodle soup.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Made a pot Monday. Had a pack of boneless, skinless breasts around 1-1/2#. Cuttum into 1/2" to 3/4" pieces.
1 can each of cream of celery, chicken and mushroom soup.
1 can of mushrooms, stems and pieces.
1 can chicken broth.
Put the broth and soups in a pot on the woodstove and added the celery, onions and peppers. Simmered for around an hour. Then added the chicken and noodles[used thin spagetti noodles this time instead of the large curly kinds. Cooked for another hour at a good simmer til the noodles were done. Black pepper to taste. Salt isn't needed


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

you're cheating by using the can stuffs.  but that sounds pretty good thou...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

What the heck is a mountain man doing with boneless, skinless chicken breast?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Yep Teo, it's cheatin,*

but when time is short, it puts a meal on the table a lot quicker. Same fer the chicken parts dirty.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Dirty,*

ya gotta aim soes da bullet travels along da bone and knocks it off. All you gotta do then is skin it. Youngens comes out and totes the other half back to da house and the womenfolks scalds and cleans da rest fer a pot of dumplins. Takes about 4 chickens my way, or 2 store boughten ones.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Wd Brand, Here is mine, for you sir.

1 whole either small fryer or roaster chicken Cut in quarters and then wing off and drums and thighs separated .You can also cut the breasts in 2 to perhaps reduce cooking time. 
1 Good onion and the chicken parts [perhaps a bouillion cube]into a stockpot and boil away [med]until soft. 
Pull the chicken out and remove the bones [If you are having company] I personally like Chicken Bone Soup.
Add to that, Carrots, Another Onion, Celery and one Half of a Cabbage. Or you can put in a fresh bunch of Kale. Also can put in beans,rice, or noodles if desired. Cabbage tends to thicken the pot as it cooks down and make more of a stew.If you want broth stick with just the Kale. If you add both you get what my dearly departed Grandmother used to call a"Superman Soup" White meat chicken without the skin is no good for broth, WTF. Wheres the fat, flavor,wheres the Skin? After all that Pig cleaning drama I know you aren't bashful. Better save the boneless, Skinless for Ceasar salads or something.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks Pei,*

that recipe used things I've never used. Sounds great. That was the second time today I've been chastized and beaten severely about the head and eyebrows for taking a shortcut and using cans. In defense, it was a matter of time and unexpected need. I have made it the ole timey way at the hunting camp on a cold, rainy day from scratch. Used a couple big fat old chickens, quartered, along wid da feets ,lips and everything that comes on a chicken, a 12 pack, a half gallon of damson and an all day poker game. I thunks it was good. The other 12/15 guys didn't complain.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I dont blame you one bit Sir. Old timey is best. I come from a feirce Portuguese cooking family that really doesn't make anything new fangled. All the recipes are over 100 years old. Sounds almost same as you. I saw the rest of the crew was sassin you so I figured I jump on too. Keep stampin your stuff out, Its good reading. And I especially appreciate some of the tales about how it was done in the old days. These punks today don't have any respect for how hard basic neccesities were 50-100 years ago. Peix Out


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Peix,*

my granny ruled her kitchen with an iron hand, and was a stickler for cleaniness. I can remember it like yesterday. Always a bunch of youngens around and she would hollar to one of the older girls, "gat da diaper and wipes dat babys nose, cants you asee it a runnin? And puts that diaper over da churn, da flies ara gettin in da churn. Lordy, iffen anything I cants stands, its nastness".


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

WD gona hafta try that molasses ham I use brown sugar instead. On another note found some ham jerky man I can eat that stuff like candy.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Wv*

Old molasses was what we used, year before last. Were thicker and with new just made, they were for eatin. Like to know where you got the ham jerky. Gotta try that!!!! I tried brown sugar a couple of times, but went back to the tried and true molasses.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

WD local store had som till I got hook then didnt have it any more so I googled it found several kinds the Jeff Foxworthy brand is what I get cant speak for the others.


----------

